# Live from our club trial



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

2 dogs, 1 trial

My signature used to look like this



> -Hunter
> 
> Beschützer des Jägers von den Sportwaffen Jäger's pedigree
> Katya von Hugelblick Katya's pedigree


Now it looks like this:


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats, Hunter.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome. Good for you!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:thumbup: Congrats!!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations! Trialing 2 dogs in one day is impressive.

C


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! I dont' think I'll ever be able to do 2 dogs at one trial. Great Handling.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Franksmom said:


> Congrats! I dont' think I'll ever be able to do 2 dogs at one trial. Great Handling.


It was a challenge... Gonna try and do both SchH 1 at the same trial too


----------

